# Paxil, can't orgasm at all



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey,

been on paxil for like a week and a half now. I'm still not able to get an orgasm (male). This is really pretty worrying, any tips on how long I should have to wait?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

i'd wait about 3 months. I'm on paxil too and I can't have an orgasm for sh*t!


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

i personally do not think you should have to wait three months :afr
SSRI's especially the strong ones like paxil Can cause long term sexual dysfunction
there are some supplements u can take with SSRI meds like paxil and fluoxetine like yohimbe/yohimbine but broflovski has more info on that than me


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

I'm on Paxil too but I also take Wellbutrin XL 150mg. It might take longer than normal but I can achieve orgasm.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

When that started happening to me I stopped cold turkey. Thats not a side effect im willing to deal with.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

That must be embarrassing to tell the doctor.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I quite paxil for the same reason. And told the doctor (a woman) with no embarrassment. She shifted me to tianeptine, that gave me the most evident relief ever, with no side effects. It's not available now, and I have to take prozac, which cause problems of the same kind, but not nearly as severe as paxil. Maybe fluoxetine is weaker as SSRI, or its slight dopaminergic action (of which paxil is devoid) plays role... In combination with yohimbine I have very effective and controllable performance, but the overall decrease of libido is still the case (positive for me, though). 
Some noradrenergic/dopaminergic augmentation to paxil may fix the problem - wellbutrin, yohimbine, adderall.... whatever.


----------



## StylinAmy (Aug 5, 2013)

This is my life right now. Ugh. Anyone else?


----------



## eadieryzv (Aug 22, 2013)

i personally do not think you should have to wait three months


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

Maybe she give you wellbutrin+ or pill called mianserin


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

among the ssris, paroxetine has the highest affinity for the serotonin transporter, hence the sexual dysfunction.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell your doctor. Don't be embarrassed, they're used to it and will help.


----------

